# Using music legally



## cjexpeditions (May 21, 2007)

I am hoping for some direction on the legality of using copyrighted music with photo slideshows. We want to be able to provide our clients with slideshows of their wedding, using their wedding song as the background music. I am not sure how to go about that legally. Do I need a license from the artist and/or lable company, do I need to pay a royalty fee for each slideshow sold, etc.? I want to keep my business legal, but I also think this is a product that we should be able to provide! Please help!


----------



## Elysium (May 21, 2007)

For whatever music you use, you will need to contact the record company. All music will be copyrighted in one way or another.


----------



## darich (May 21, 2007)

Check out this site for free downloadable music.

I've not listened to it but use google and i'm sure you'll find other sites like this one


----------



## danalec99 (May 21, 2007)

What I've heard is that you will be dealing with their lawyers. I don't know the finer details, but it's obviously going to be pretty expensive and not worth the hassle when you have other options.  

It would be great if you can tie up with your friends or friend's friends who have their own band. The rate will be comparatively way low; may be nothing. They might be looking to spread their name. Credit them either way. It's a great way to support indie artists.

Other than that, royalty free music is the way to go. Here are some popular sites to hit. Read on their permissions page, if any. In some cases you may have to give Credit to the artist.:
Triple Scoop Music 
Stock 20 
Music Bakery
ShowIT Music
Pod Safe Audio 
Pod Safe Music Network


----------



## PhotoVM (Aug 17, 2010)

I believe you do want synchronization rights with your music.  Since the  RIAA and other music associated companies are cracking down on what  they call "theft" of music, it is a very good idea to purchase a proper  license for the music you plan on using with your slide shows or what  have you.

I am using a site called targetmarketmusic.com .  They have a smaller  but growing library of very high quality music and at a fair price.   Check them out.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 17, 2010)

This thread is over three years old :er:


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2010)

PhotoVM said:


> Since the RIAA and other music associated companies are *cracking down on what they call "theft" of music*, it is a very good idea to purchase a proper license for the music you plan on using with your slide shows or what have you.


Interesting!

What do you call it, when a person takes someone else's property without permission?

And, what is it about new members, that so many are seemingly compelled to dredge up old, long dead threads? :scratch:


----------



## Alpha (Aug 19, 2010)

KmH said:


> And, what is it about new members, that so many are seemingly compelled to dredge up old, long dead threads? :scratch:



Perhaps some of them are intelligent enough to use the search function.


----------



## KmH (Aug 19, 2010)

Alpha said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > And, what is it about new members, that so many are seemingly compelled to dredge up old, long dead threads? :scratch:
> ...


Definately a plus to use the search feature.

But, then I think they need to start a new thread, not append to a thread that is no longer timely.


----------

